# Singlespeed



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

Does anyone ride a singlespeed when bikepacking? My bike this year is in singlespeed mode, and I was trying to get an idea on how bad it's going to hurt.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

I do. Sometimes I try to gear down one or two teeth in the back when riding loaded, sometimes I don't.


----------



## surlywhore (Dec 7, 2005)

I did a short 80 mile loop on my SS last summer and it was fine, had to push a little more.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I do also. Like what was already said you might want to consider adding a couple teeth depending on the route. But since my bikepacking routes are usually less climbing and less tech than a typical day ride it usually works out to keep the same. If it's too easy that's annoying though to be spinning too much. 

If anything, it's a good reason to really work on dropping gear weight for your trips.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

I have my bike setup SS also. What do y'all do for trips that include long sections of flats? Gear for the flats or the hills?


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

I basically ride a 33x19 unloaded, then run a 32x20 when I bikepack (very similar trails). If I'm doing a trail like the Arizona Trail where grades can reach 20%, I'll go to a 32x21 and considering a 22t for my next AZT300 ride.
Yeah, you do some walking, but on those long rides, it's a welcome change and let's you use different muscles.


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

*If this guy can do it, so can you!*






​


----------



## shogun9 (Mar 25, 2008)

*GT Peace 9r*

I have just done 900 odd km in 8 days, slideshow posted in film thread here
Is it going to hurt, make that a YES!


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a geared bike and SS, if its a short ride or I know its not going to be a difficult ride, I may choose to use the SS. 

I've not regretted it yet, atleast


----------



## stevland (Nov 4, 2011)

I've done one overnight on my SS. Gear for the climbs


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

It's not that different. If you ride a SS everyday and pack light then it's fine bikepacking. I rather enjoy it more than gears actually.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Yup... I did the Tour Divide Race on a singlespeed. My opinion, it's basically the same as normal singlepseeding with more weight. Therefore, you need to consider the extra work or changing your gearing. Have fun!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Wanted to revive this thread and hear from some others. I have my commuting/touring rig currently setup fixed gear 36x16 and it seems to be fine loaded for me but have an opportunity to get my hands on a Sturmey S3X.

Thoughts on fixed gear sturmey and what are others riding fixed gear? I think my limit is going to be 100 miles on this setup.

Specs:
18in Inbred
Enabler Fork
Fat Sheeba w/ Endo
LX Cranks w/ 36t
Stans Flow w/ Paul WORD disc
Velosolo 16t
Schwalbe Big Apple 29x2.35 tubeless
Titec J Bar
BB7 front 160mm rotor w/ XTR lever
Ibera RA5 rear disc rack
M Tangle bag


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

Mr Pink, Love to see photos of your rig


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

demondan said:


> Mr Pink, Love to see photos of your rig










Ask and you shall receive.

As it stands now I want a IGH for the rear and maybe a dymo hub up front but we will see. I am kind of trying to go for the Jones Diamond Frame ATB with 135mm front rear and being able to swap front/rear if I am in a pinch.


----------



## LBIkid (Mar 16, 2007)

Mr Pink57 said:


> As it stands now I want a IGH for the rear and maybe a dymo hub up front but we will see. I am kind of trying to go for the Jones Diamond Frame ATB with 135mm front rear and being able to swap front/rear if I am in a pinch.


FYI - The front wheel on a Jones has 135mm FRONT disc spacing. I think it differs from a standard 135mm rear by 5mm, so it's not a dollar for dollar swap between front and rear wheels. There are only a few front hubs with that spacing (Jones, Paul WHUB, Origin 8). In other words, I don't think you can just throw a 135mm Surly SS hub in the Jones fork like you can do with an Enabler fork.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have an enabler up front with a Surly hub . I like this setup even better.


----------



## flying 1960 (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking to ride the Idaho Hot Springs route this summer on my Nimble 9 singlespeed. Currently I run a 32x 17 which is okay up to about an 8% grade. Thinking about the White Industries Double Double white industries double double. That will give me a 34 x 16 and a 31 x 19 for climbing. Not to much of a weight penalty and I get to keep that great SS feel.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Mr Pink57 said:


> View attachment 899172
> 
> Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> As it stands now I want a IGH for the rear and maybe a dymo hub up front but we will see. I am kind of trying to go for the Jones Diamond Frame ATB with 135mm front rear and being able to swap front/rear if I am in a pinch.


I don't see how you can go dyno upfront and still be able to swap it to the rear if something goes sideways... Unless you get a 135mm dyno and do a bolt to the disc cog so you could fixed gear out.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

bmike said:


> I don't see how you can go dyno upfront and still be able to swap it to the rear if something goes sideways... Unless you get a 135mm dyno and do a bolt to the disc cog so you could fixed gear out.


Currently as the bike stands it is fixed gear on the disc. I am going to not go dyno hub and just stick with lights the old fashion way of a battery.


----------



## iphilrive (Jan 13, 2013)

you could always run a dingle speed and change your gear ratio as needed!


----------



## OfficerFriendly (Apr 16, 2014)

Mr Pink57 said:


> View attachment 899172
> 
> Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> As it stands now I want a IGH for the rear and maybe a dymo hub up front but we will see. I am kind of trying to go for the Jones Diamond Frame ATB with 135mm front rear and being able to swap front/rear if I am in a pinch.


Wow, that looks awesome :O How's she ride? Do you use her for touring on the road too? ;p


----------



## flying 1960 (Aug 12, 2008)

iphilrive said:


> you could always run a dingle speed and change your gear ratio as needed!


After looking at the Dingle I have decided to go with the Alfine 11. I just think with all of those long sustained climbs day I after day the SS with extra weight would wear me down. Easy to convert to the Alfine when I want it and take it off when ii don't.


----------

